#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  The Significant Evolution of Advertising

## Bhavya

Earlier TV was the star for ads with newspapers and magazines behind, but in recent decades, digital media has gained pace. Considering this fact, the Raconteur team have put together an overview of the significant evolution of advertising. Have a look at the overview in the below graphic.

----------

